# δεν θα τα πάρεις μαζί σου



## Theseus (Jan 25, 2017)

In eva27's dialogue snippet in her entry Exclamation Εισαγωγικά και τελεία σε διάλογο
This dialogue occurs:-

«Γεια σου, Τζορτζ!»: Αυτή τη φορά είναι ο Κόμης του Ρόζμπερυ. 
« Η Κόμησσα δεν παύει να σε επαινεί! Αυτός ο μάγειρας που μας σύστησες είναι ο καλύτερος που είχαμε ποτέ.»
«Γεια, Τζορτζ!»: αυτός είναι ο Λόρδος Βίκτωρ Σασούν. 
«Μη δουλεύεις πολύ! Να θυμάσαι πως* δεν θα τα πάρεις μαζί σου*!»

What does this idiom mean here? I'm familiar with τα παίρνω meaning 'to be angry/fume' but that makes no sense here.:curse:


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2017)

...
i.e. Remember that you won't take it (the money you earn from all that hard work) with you (when you die). 

Riches profit not in the day of wrath. (Proverbs 11:4)

Τα σάβανα δεν έχουν τσέπες.

(γνωμ.) για να δηλώσουμε το μάταιο της αποθησαύρισης υλικού πλούτου

"He that dies pays all debts." (_The Tempest,_ Act 3, Scene 2)


_For a Fistful of Dollars_

"Get three coffins ready. 







My mistake. Four coffins..." 

*Αργυρώνημα (η μουσική του χρήματος)*


----------



## Theseus (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks, 'Man. 'Shrouds have no pockets'--19th cent. proverb. Or, as you wrote: Τα σάβανα δεν έχουν τσέπες.


----------



## sarant (Jan 25, 2017)

Note also the similar expression Σάμπως κι αυτοί που τάχουνε μαζί τους θα τα πάρουνε;


----------



## Theseus (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks, sarant. Does it mean: 'as if those who have goods will take them with them'?


----------



## Earion (Jan 29, 2017)

Back to Lesson One, Theseus! Repetitio mater studiorum!



Earion said:


> It wasn’t just that the _bouzouki _was the only thing that had the power to sweeten my miserable life but also I was remembering that time when the _bouzouki _was being hounded. I told you they were chasing us in the _tekedhes. _They were giving us a hard time and they didn’t want to hear about the _bouzouki _in any shape or form. But from that time onwards it was unstoppable. It had such power it went all over the place, even to the place where it’s at today. The other song was _Osoi Echoune Polla Lefta, _(recorded in 1936):
> 
> *Those Monied Guys*
> 
> ...



There's also a translation into French, if that intrigues you, furnished by the user Gerald Viredaz here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yiu62USG61Q

Tous ceux qui ont plein de fric 
je me demande pourquoi ils y tiennent tant,
Si au moins, lorsqu’ils mouraient (aman, aman)
ils pouvaient l’emporter dans la tombe!

Moi, la monnaie dans ma poche
je n’ai jamais réussi à l’économiser;
Pour faire passer mon chagrin (aman, aman)
je dois me payer du haschich.

Comme, dans l’autre monde,
ils ne pourront pas emporter leur fric
Tant qu’ils en ont, ils l’encensent (aman, aman),
ils ne savent pas le dépenser.

And again and again, until we learn the lesson!


Palavra said:


> Προσπαθώ να συγκρατηθώ και να μην καταβαραθρώσω το επίπεδο (:angel:), με άσματα του τύπου «Τι τα θέλεις τα λεφτά (να τα κάψεις τι τα θες)», «Θα τα κάψω, τα ρημάδια τα λεφτά μου», «Για τα λεφτά τα κάνεις όλα», «Όλα τα λεφτά λουλούδια» ή να το στείλω στα αβυσσαλέα βάθη ασμάτων τύπου «Στόχος είναι τα λεφτά»....
> έτσι λοιπόν είπα να βάλω αυτό. :inno:
> *
> Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης, Όσοι έχουνε πολλά λεφτά*
> ...


----------



## stathis (Jan 29, 2017)

Και φυσικά, υπάρχει και η ταινία :)


----------



## Theseus (Jan 29, 2017)

As someone also said, Earion:-
'Repetition is not the mother of learning; it is the mother of 'conditioning'. (Dog trainers call it 'drilling'.)' I repeat faithfully so many things from lexilogia that often the sheer volume overwhelms & I become 'to dumb forgetfulness a prey'. Thanks to all!


----------

